# vitamins????



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

What vitamins, if any, does everyone take? I get my B-12 shot every month, but it doesn't last long. I read where a good B-complex would help, also Magnesium, Lecithin, and a host of others. I have a cousin who sells a product called "Usana", he thinks it would help me, but I've never tried it. Have any of you heard of it? I've just really been miserable this winter with fatigue. Not so much pain as with last winter, but the fatigue has been awful. I may be just grasping at straws trying these other things, but I'm sick of being so tired, and barely being able to function.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Geo, I take a multi vitamin/min, B-100 complex (helps with pms, depression, fog), calcium/magnesium 500/250 mg 2x a day, extra magnesium (great for muscles, calcium contracts and magnesium loosens), lots of Vitamin C 8000 mg a day (helps allergies and mouth canker sores), extra Vit E, and MSM 10000 mg a day. When I started the B-100, I had a tremendous change in state of mind. It helped alot. I just felt better. The vitamin C I originally started for allergies and I suddenly realized after about a month that all my mouth sores were easing off and then when I started the MSM, no mouth sores at all but maybe one every once in awhile. The MSM has helped with a host of things, including energy, mouth sores, TMJ pain, bone spur is gone, adult onset acne is gone. I also take acidophylus off and on during the day. When I started the calcium and magnesium, I also noticed that my IBS was much much better. Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Geo, my B-100 has all the B's plus 400 mcg of folic acid. I get most of my vitamins from www.vitaminshoppe.com. They have pretty good prices and always 20 to 40% off of all other brands. Yak at ya tonite


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2000)

Hi Geo, My sis uses Usana vitamis and supplements and has tried to get me to take them. I have the word of one dietician and 3 different pharmacists that a vitamin is a vitamin. The less expensive brands work just as good as the more expensive. I take a vitamin/mineral supplement and an additional calcium/magnesium/zinc tablet 3 times a day. These have all be B's in them you need also. Anyway, works for me.


----------

